# whitfil ottawa



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Whitfill Custom Telecaster Heavy Relic | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


I really don't want to sell this, but the power of GAS is a formidable force and there is an expensive piece of gear I must acquire and therefore have once again decided to list this beauty. If you know what a Whitfill is, then I won't bother blathering on about how great it is. Specs are in...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Frank Koller (Aug 13, 2019)

Is this still for sale? I live in Ottawa as well


----------

